# DDF, JP61, I'm getting it too.



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm getting it too.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good!  I guess..


----------



## jp61 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Good!  I guess..


----------

